# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Просьба помолиться

## Гуру Бхакти



----------


## Анна245

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Прошу помолиться за моего сына. Сейчас он находится под следствием, и ему грозит от 3 до 7 лет лишения свободы.
 Его зовут Леонид , 27 лет.
Пожалуйста, помолитесь, чтобы Кришна дал ему разум и позаботился о нем, чтобы Леонид осознал свое положение и захотел изменить свою жизнь.
Я ученица  ЕС Гопал Кришна Госвами Махараджа. Это псевдоним, стыдно писать настоящее имя.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! Примите мои поклоны. Сейчас матаджи Ишаматри оставляет тело. В течении нескольких месяцев она выкладывала отчёты о своей борьбе с онкологией, которые очень вдохновляли своей мужественностью и преданием Шри Кришне 
https://vk.com/id12591807
Сейчас лечение уже отменено, состояние тяжёлое, в лёгких вода, пищу практически не принимает. Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за её благоприятный уход!
В ближайшее время ей предстоит сдавать главный экзамен...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Дорогие преданные, нужны ваши молитвы 

В среду, 1 июня, мы получили известие от нашего дорогого духовного учителя, где он написал, что недавние медосмотры, как в Южной Африке, так и в Лондоне, показали, что у него рак. Махарадж написал, что один из докторов сказал ему, что хотя это ещё не конец для его тела, но нужно рассматривать это как начало конца.

Махарадж точно не знает, сколько у него осталось времени, но он молится о том, чтобы следовать по стопам Махараджа Парикшита, посвятив сво? время слушанию и воспеванию. И, пока он может, он будет проповедовать в полную силу, но ему прид?тся сократить количество поездок. Также Махарадж думает о том, чтобы поехать во Вриндаван на Радхаштами...

Е.С. Какдамба Канана Свами настоящий духовный воин в армии Господа Чайтаньи. Он неустанный проповедник и настоящий слуга миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Его экстатичные киртаны уносят в духовную реальность, а его лекции вдохновляют людей со всего мира вставать на путь преданного служения Господу. Его мягкое сострадательное сердце и дружелюбное личностное отношение к каждому меняют сердца людей.

Мы молимся о том, чтобы Господь дал ему больше времени, без беспокойств от болезни, на осуществление всех его желаний и планов на этом заключительном этапе жизни.

С уважением, ваши слуги,
ученики Е.С. Кадамба Кананы Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Помолитесь, пожалуйста, дорогие вайшнавы, за пуджари Божеств алчевской ятры Шри Шри Парама Каруна Нитай Гаура Чандра, активных участников программы Пища Жизни на Донбассе 

Они вернулись с благотворительной программы и были в Алчевске. Ракеты попали прямо в здание Пищи Жизни. В здании были Кришна Таттва, Мадан Гопал и Арджуна прабху.

Арджуну увезли в больницу, он жив.

А Кришна Таттва и Мадан Гопал остались под завалами. Врачи подтвердили их смерть. Сегодня будут доставать тела.

Веровский Максим - Мадан Гопал
Губарев Кирилл - Кришна Таттва
Яковлев Андрей - Арджуна (в больнице)

Кришна Таттва Прабху - организатор Пищи Жизни, пуджари, лектор, организатор приездов гостей

Мадан Гопал Прабху - киртания, мридангист, ответственный за музыкальный департамент, ответственный по Пище Жизни, пуджари

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Преданные, помолитесь пожалуйста за Кришна Джанмаштами прабху, его на скорой увезли с сердцем. Сейчас в реанимации.
У него сердечная недостаточность.  Это очень серьезное заболевание.


(на фото Кришна Джанмаштами прабху - слева)

----------

